# Cook'n App is here :)



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Backstory: One of the reasons I got a Kindle Fire was to use it as a recipe book in my kitchen.  My cookbooks all have to be stored upstairs and it was a pain.  I wanted to go digital for all my recipes, cull out some books I didn't use all that much, and get rid of cards and printouts.  I purchased the computer program Cook'n Recipe Organizer a while ago.  In addition to typing in your recipes, it will scan recipes from websites, let's you organize them into books, gives nutrition analysis, print pretty recipe cards, and even buy add in cookbooks.  The other big plus was they had announced an app "in development".  Well a few months ago the cloud feature went live to sync/protect your recipes.  Then the Apple and Android store app went live, and just went I was starting to despair if we really would get it for Kindle, it FINALLY showed up on the Kindle store (search DVO).  So now I have my recipes from my computer synced to my Kindle!!!  No more laptop in the kitchen!

The App is free.  The software is currently $60 on their website, $77 at Amazon.  You'll need to set up a cook'n cloud account (free) to sync across.  The app doesn't have as many features as the software, but will allow you to create recipes & shopping lists, capture recipes, etc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like the deal on the software at their website expired Dec 2?

Here are links to version 10 in CD and version 11 and the app.

App:


Version 10:


Version 11:


Do you know what the differences in verison 10 and 11 are?

Betsy


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm seeing December 11th as the expiration for the software deal.

I think I jumped a few versions when I went to 11. I think the Live Recipe Feed is new (let's you know when websites you follow post new recipes). There is also "Scan It" so you can scan (or take a photo with your camera) to add a recipe you have on paper (it takes the picture and turns it into editable text). Also Pinterest integration and some other features.

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElLqvgHFaNg


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> I'm seeing December 11th as the expiration for the software deal.
> 
> I think I jumped a few versions when I went to 11. I think the Live Recipe Feed is new (let's you know when websites you follow post new recipes). There is also "Scan It" so you can scan (or take a photo with your camera) to add a recipe you have on paper (it takes the picture and turns it into editable text). Also Pinterest integration and some other features.
> 
> Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElLqvgHFaNg


I saw Dec 2 here

http://dvo.com/cookn11-release.php

and thought I'd missed the sale, but I see it's still good

Sent from my Fire HDX7


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I just LOVE this app. It's the only one I keep open almost all the time on my computer. Version 11 added some features to make it easier to capture recipes from the internet. There may be others, but that's what I upgraded for. Now, all I need is the time to try out all of the recipes I've collected for the holidays!!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Picked up the app.

Oh and you didn't hear this from me, but Amazon has free cookbooks everyday.  New and old.


----------

